# MEC 2034HT Scissor Lift Issue



## Roadking5959 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello, 
I am working on a MEC 2034HT (1990) lift & have all of the issues repaired, except the unit won't un-lock the brakes with the platform completely down. If I lift it high enough to release the "platform-down" switch, it will release the brakes & drive. Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Roadking5959 said:


> Hello,
> I am working on a MEC 2034HT (1990) lift & have all of the issues repaired, except the unit won't un-lock the brakes with the platform completely down. If I lift it high enough to release the "platform-down" switch, it will release the brakes & drive. Any ideas?
> Thanks!


"Service" in title of this forum is not related to servicing or repairing lift:wink:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

No way a 1990 lift is getting on any jobsites.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ibtl


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

me too


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like a N.O. on a N.C. contact on a limit switch, or relay. Got a schematic?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I believe you need a "aerial-platform technician's licence" just to work on a lift. Just like elevator service a licence is required. I'm sure most people make their own repairs to lifts but if you do, it will make you liable if someone is injured. I know it's just a Scissor Lift but just be aware.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Roadking5959 said:


> Hello,
> I am working on a MEC 2034HT (1990) lift & have all of the issues repaired, except the unit won't un-lock the brakes with the platform completely down. If I lift it high enough to release the "platform-down" switch, it will release the brakes & drive. Any ideas?
> Thanks!


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ork-platform&usg=AOvVaw24JPoegz0dwMQW6QAEBIeV


----------

